# Looking for black or mixed race egg sharer/donor



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi ladies
I know this sounds like a desperate attempt but I am checking if anyone would be interested in egg sharing 
Thank you!!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Padellina,

Have you spoken to your clinic? Normally they arrange the donor for you.

Herts x


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Herts
Yes I did, I am on several waiting list and also with Altrui but there is a shortage of black donors
Many thanks
xx


----------



## express19 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Padelina,

You can try going abroad. I am currently with a clinic in Spain, no waiting list and they have African donors.

Regards x


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Express19. Ideally I would like to have a  non anonymous donor.
What clinic are you with? I initially looked at Cyprus and Greece but then preferred to try in  the UK


----------



## express19 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Padellina,

Spainish law only allows for anonymous donors only. 

Manchester Fertility in UK has no waiting lists for egg donors. Check with them if they have African donors.

Best of luck x


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Express 19. I checked with them already and most of the other clinics but I will keep to ask for an update

Many thanks xx


----------

